# 6.8mm vs 5.56x45mm



## MacArther (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok, I've heard of this upgunning of the US M16 and M4 series for a while now, but is it going to happen anytime, or is it just wishful thinking?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2007)

At this point? Wishful thinking. DoD is not embracing the idea. SpecOps has played around with it though.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Dec 3, 2007)

As far as I know (and I certainly don't know everything), all of the new proposed assault rifles for the US military are still sticking to 5.52mm 7.62mm NATO rounds; even the H&K XM-8, the Alliant Techsystems XM-29 OICW, and the still-born Fabrique Nationale SCAR, were all developed in 5.52 and/or 7.62mm.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2007)

And its a shame.... The 6.8 is a hell of alot better cartridge.... Too bad theres a surplus of 60 million rounds of 5.56.....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2007)

I think you mistyped, Les. You mean 'billions'.


----------

